# So I did it



## RoSsIkId

After 317days 4hours and 35min of Vaping I did. I got myself a Reo Mini LP SL.

Went to go buy some nautilus mini coils as im only using the nauty and hana so I burn through a packet of coils in a month. Under the impression of only spending R150 I was met by this Reo and was told its for sale. So I vaped and vaped and vaped abit more. The very good sales man did get the better of me and I took one pack of nauty coils and the Reo with some spares.




Got two names in mind

Mercedes
Porsche

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## LandyMan

Very nice man!


----------



## Andre

That Mini looks in perfect condition. Congrats, you deserve it after so many days, hours and minutes of vaping! Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy, looking forward to your impressions once you have spent some time with *Porsche*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @RoSsIkld !! Finally!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats @RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats bud, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Hahahaha.whoooohoooooo.!!! Welcome to.Reoville 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats @RoSsIkId 
It's a choice you will never regret!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

I like Mercedes more


----------



## RoSsIkId

Hahahaha dont confuse me. I think the best person to ask for advice on giving a name to such a lady is @Rob Fisher


----------



## Silver

Awesome @RoSsIkId !
Wishing you all the best with the Reo
Enjoy!


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> Hahahaha dont confuse me. I think the best person to ask for advice on giving a name to such a lady is @Rob Fisher



She sure looks like an Adrianne or a Mila to me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Porsche it will be




Thank you oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> Porsche it will be
> 
> View attachment 22443
> 
> 
> Thank you oom @Rob Fisher


Ooh, now you need a red drip tip!


----------



## RoSsIkId

Andre said:


> Ooh, now you need a red drip tip!



A red door would fit just as good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> A red door would fit just as good


True...


----------



## RoSsIkId

(PORSH-ə in English, homophonous with the feminine name Portia)

So the morning with Porsche started off good. Filled her up with bobas and felt brave so left the always by my side nauty/hana at home.

Getting use to sqoanking to i burned the cotton and had to replace it with Rayon. Im really enjoying the vape. Will most prob keep my other mods for a week till i start selling off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

congrats @RoSsIkId 
Porche is a stunner


----------



## RoSsIkId

Been trying to lock Porsche to not fire.

I have tried to push the fire button 3 times, no luck
I have tried to push the fire button 5 times, no luck

Think she is broken

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> Been trying to lock Porsche to not fire.
> 
> I have tried to push the fire button 3 times, no luck
> I have tried to push the fire button 5 times, no luck
> 
> Think she is broken


Lol, try turning the push button clockwise.


----------



## RoSsIkId

Andre said:


> Lol, try turning the push button clockwise.



Its a Reo, it cant be that simple, there isnt even a sound effect

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lulu.antiflag

RoSsIkId said:


> After 317days 4hours and 35min of Vaping I did. I got myself a Reo Mini LP SL.
> 
> Went to go buy some nautilus mini coils as im only using the nauty and hana so I burn through a packet of coils in a month. Under the impression of only spending R150 I was met by this Reo and was told its for sale. So I vaped and vaped and vaped abit more. The very good sales man did get the better of me and I took one pack of nauty coils and the Reo with some spares.
> 
> View attachment 22420
> 
> 
> Got two names in mind
> 
> Mercedes
> Porsche


Welcom to the reolution  happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Another morning with Porsche. She treated me all to well yesterday. Refilled twice. Went most of the day day on the one battery. Also its got the .8ohm coil in with the efest 1000mah battery. Still looking around for a nice red drip tip and want to make the door red.

Filled up with my last wokonda. Still thinking of getting a 3rd bsttery to keep in rotation.

Still very happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lulu.antiflag

RoSsIkId said:


> Another morning with Porsche. She treated me all to well yesterday. Refilled twice. Went most of the day day on the one battery. Also its got the .8ohm coil in with the efest 1000mah battery. Still looking around for a nice red drip tip and want to make the door red.
> 
> Filled up with my last wokonda. Still thinking of getting a 3rd bsttery to keep in rotation.
> 
> Still very happy


I am dying without my baby she has gone on for a shave and i just cannot wait to vape her i bet she is so lonely without me but i bet they people at vape club are taking good care of my sweet heart

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> Another morning with Porsche. She treated me all to well yesterday. Refilled twice. Went most of the day day on the one battery. Also its got the .8ohm coil in with the efest 1000mah battery. Still looking around for a nice red drip tip and want to make the door red.
> 
> Filled up with my last wokonda. Still thinking of getting a 3rd bsttery to keep in rotation.
> 
> Still very happy


You can order a red door from Vapour Mountain: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-pre-order-round-4-now-open-upgraded-510-connector.t8963/
Solid door around R290. Door with the holes around R390.


----------



## RoSsIkId

Day 3 with Porsche. Yesterday i bought her a 3rd battery. Rewicked her this morning with some heavenly T. Dry burn the coil till it shines again. How often should i change the coil? 1 battery lasts me about a tank and half then it goes down to around 3.4V.

Changed the plastic drip tip to my ali drip trip for the day.

Must say im very happy with mini. Comfortable in hand. Got the hang of doin blind sqoanking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> Day 3 with Porsche. Yesterday i bought her a 3rd battery. Rewicked her this morning with some heavenly T. Dry burn the coil till it shines again. How often should i change the coil? 1 battery lasts me about a tank and half then it goes down to around 3.4V.
> 
> Changed the plastic drip tip to my ali drip trip for the day.
> 
> Must say im very happy with mini. Comfortable in hand. Got the hang of doin blind sqoanking


Coils can actually last quite a long time - around 3 months, but most people get tired of the same coil and build a new one long before that.


----------



## RoSsIkId

Im very happy with the coil. Its a ugly coil so just afraid it will pop snap when i go to long on it


----------



## johan

The longest I've run an ugly coil (0.9 x 0.1 ribbon) with same wick (ceramic) was just over 4 months and it was still good to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Havent touched the naughty mini since I got the Reo.

I think my battery supply is good now. 4 efest 18500 in rotation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

RoSsIkId said:


> Havent touched the naughty mini since I got the Reo.
> 
> I think my battery supply is good now. 4 efest 18500 in rotation



Loving your updates @RoSsIkId 
That mini is really special indeed!
Enjoy


----------



## RoSsIkId

Thank you @Silver.

Porsche been taking good care of me. I think I found my Vaping Nirvana.

Still thinking of sanding down the door and making it red. Just dont know if I want to respray or dip it in like carbon red


----------



## Alex

RoSsIkId said:


> Thank you @Silver.
> 
> Porsche been taking good care of me. I think I found my Vaping Nirvana.
> 
> Still thinking of sanding down the door and making it red. Just dont know if I want to respray or dip it in like carbon red



Don't sand it, rather use a paint stripper.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

What i have learned with Porsche. Yes she is a tuff mechanical but you can be gentle with her.

Been over working the firing button to where i can hear the spring go down. So since last night with just doin some mindless vaping i saw that even if i just press down softly on her button she will fire up. No real manly pressure needed to get her fired up. Even with the filling of her juice bottle. Just s firm tightness on the bottle and she wont leak all over the place. Must say squonking works the same. 2 soft pushes to get the juice in the atty. The 3rd hold it in to wet the wick.

Have touched my hana since i got Porsche. I picked it up to see if its still charged

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Yip you are right. Soft button press and not over tightening the bottle is the way to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

when i got my Morticia i used my Hana every day.


to charge the batteries !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Falling into habit now. One battery in Porsche, 2 in backup pouch. One at home.

When i get home i charge the flat ones. So 4 i would say is good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome to Reoville - so glad you are enjoying the experience. 

PS: Almost time to get another one now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Its been a week with Porsche.

Decided on what I want to do with the door. Ill paint strip it. Clean it all nice then have to take it to panel beaters to mix up the colour for me. Its called Gaurds Red and only used on the Porsche 911 GT2 RS. I swapped the plastic driptip for a ali one but it got way to hot. So back on the plastic one for now.

Still happy with it. Coil is still in. Re wicked this morning. Wicking getting easy now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

